# Slingshot Salma



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Here we have this beautiful ergo fork inspirited in this beautiful girl (Salma Hayek) .. OTF design and for the right hand only ... Tzalam wood really hard and heavy ...

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/tzalam/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

She is a beauty


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jos, I love your inspirations! Mary Antoinette with the wine glass, & now beyonce & salma with some equally curvaceous slingshot...bravo friend, bravo! Your craftsmanship is superb


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

First time I hear about tzalam...thanks. Seems a very nice wood. But my imagination sucks because I don't see any Salma Hayek in the ss. But inspiration is something different than template I guess so I don't really have to see her since you made it not me. The shape is very interesting...but on this pic










it looks like the left arm( from the front like you see there ) is attached with such a tiny piece of wood. I know you said its very hard wood but it somehow feels like it doesn't belong into the whole of the ss. Just my opinion. I must be too much into symmetry I guess.

EDIT: nvm ..its just the angle on the p.o.w. that makes it look like that to me. on the other photo its perfect.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Esa horqueta es perfecta mi Brother , pedazo manopla que tiene uste , valoro mucho tu trabajo , tiene estilo y empaque.

Excelente , viva México ,,, ... tu canijo Alf :king:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They both have the curves in all the right spots.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> She is a beauty


Thanks a lot man !!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent slingshot!!!!

What a HUGE carving work!!!!

Style, functionality and beauty in one piece!!!! AWESOME!!!

...and Salma is functional too!! LOL!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Jos, I love your inspirations! Mary Antoinette with the wine glass, & now beyonce & salma with some equally curvaceous slingshot...bravo friend, bravo! Your craftsmanship is superb


Hey buddy ...

Thanks for your comment !! I´m so happy to read you !! ... I´m happy too to like you this new one !! Some days the inspiration comes !!  .... Regards


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Let's see....hard wood......right hand is the only way it's gonna happen. Yep I can totally see how this relates to Salma Hayek.

Nice slingshot JOS. Looks very sturdy and comfortable with some pretty curves.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Let's see....hard wood......right hand is the only way it's gonna happen. Yep I can totally see how this relates to Salma Hayek.
> 
> Nice slingshot JOS. Looks very sturdy and comfortable with some pretty curves.


LOL!!!!! :imslow:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> First time I hear about tzalam...thanks. Seems a very nice wood. But my imagination sucks because I don't see any Salma Hayek in the ss. But inspiration is something different than template I guess so I don't really have to see her since you made it not me. The shape is very interesting...but on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krakatoa !!!! hey buddy ...

The inspiration in Salma is because the fork is brunete, voluptuous, and compact, when you grip she feels so comfortable ... as Salma 

In the Mexican FB SS place we had a chat about this design issue with my architect friend ¨Chaneke¨ , he do not feel confident about the thingness , and I did some test in this design, I use 83 kgs of weight just up the fork as a flatband pulling, and everything goes find!! the structure is completely dependable... I´m going to try to include some pics !!

thanks for your comment !!! Regards from Mexico !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Esa horqueta es perfecta mi Brother , pedazo manopla que tiene uste , valoro mucho tu trabajo , tiene estilo y empaque.
> 
> Excelente , viva México ,,, ... tu canijo Alf :king:


Tío Alf !!!

Que gusto me da que veas mi locuras de diseños !! y mas leerte en español !! Gracias por eso !! aprecio mucho tu opinion !!

Saludos y un gran abrazo !!

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> They both have the curves in all the right spots.


Exactly !! That´s what I´m talking about !!! LOL...!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> Excellent slingshot!!!!
> 
> What a HUGE carving work!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your appreciation buddy !! Salma is so funcional , she is perfect , except because she has cold feet...  LOL

My best regards

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Let's see....hard wood......right hand is the only way it's gonna happen. Yep I can totally see how this relates to Salma Hayek.
> 
> Nice slingshot JOS. Looks very sturdy and comfortable with some pretty curves.


LOL !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you have a point !!!

best regards ..

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> Excellent slingshot!!!!
> 
> What a HUGE carving work!!!!
> 
> ...


This one starts to be carving just like this ...


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

what a beautiful and curvy catty great job


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

JOS,

Very nice one! I like to do one! Can you share a PDF template or at least dimensions. Cheers!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I like Salma more :wub: but youre slingshot is also a beauty.

Thats a lot of carving and file work you did.

I havent seen such a model slingshot before, but i like it!! Nice work.....


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW another beauty so to speak !

and u really do some fantastic cattys !!!

cheers


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Very ergonomic slingshot....well done!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

JOS said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Esa horqueta es perfecta mi Brother , pedazo manopla que tiene uste , valoro mucho tu trabajo , tiene estilo y empaque.
> ...


contento de ver que puedo usar google translate! bien hecho mi amiga, ella está en llamas. sí he usado que Discription becuase me gusta la frase "a fuego" en español. Hablando en serio, es precioso. desde C


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!  Way to go! Now have fun shooting her.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

like WOW!!! that is beautiful indeed well made to


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

huh ? slingshot ? what, there is a slingshot ? all i see is . . .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy Frijoles...


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

I want one! LOL!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Superb! Top notch craftsmanship


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I do slightly different things when I think of Selma, but this slingshot is also very good product


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Shes beauty indeed


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

One Shot-Corey said:


> what a beautiful and curvy catty great job


Hey thanks for your comment buddy ...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Another great work of art.

Todd


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

tivo532 said:


> JOS,
> 
> Very nice one! I like to do one! Can you share a PDF template or at least dimensions. Cheers!


Hellow Tivo .. Sure ... I can share a template, but let me explain how is my system, I Start with a very simple template this can have a lot of variations , starting with the distance between forks , I have an equation of trigonometric to determinate the aperture between forks and this depends of your draw on order to hit a target in 10 mts ... and works fine ! for example my draw is 85 cm and de distance of my anchor point to my guide eye is 6 cm, with this data , the aperture in MY fork to shut to 10 mts is 11.5 ... and this can be different to each one , once I have this ( the 2d cut ) I start the 3D carving , without any template, just my imagination working , always looking for the ergo comfort first and then the beauty .... you can find different pictures of all the process in the FB page ... Im going to looking for the dimensions to send you .. Regards .

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Outlaw said:


> I like Salma more :wub: but youre slingshot is also a beauty.
> 
> Thats a lot of carving and file work you did.
> 
> I havent seen such a model slingshot before, but i like it!! Nice work.....


Thanks buddy !!!! Thanks for your appreciation... however , if some day you must choose between Salma an my fork ... I´ll understand you ... go ahead !!!

Regards

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

leon13 said:


> WOW another beauty so to speak !
> 
> and u really do some fantastic cattys !!!
> 
> cheers


Thanks Leon ...

Thanks a lot for your comment and follow my work !

You are hanging in the line of production !!!

Best Regards

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Very ergonomic slingshot....well done!


Thanks !! The main objetive in the design is the ergo comfort then the beauty .... Regards !


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

cairomn said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > alfshooter said:
> ...


Hey C !! Thanks for your comment in Spanish a love read that !! Best Regards ... !!

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Very Nice!  Way to go! Now have fun shooting her.


Yes buddy ,

I did that as soon I finish it ... It´s so comfortable use it ... Regards From Mexico to the UK ....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

JEFF BURG said:


> like WOW!!! that is beautiful indeed well made to


Thanks Jeff !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Imperial said:


> huh ? slingshot ? what, there is a slingshot ? all i see is . . .


Wooow man !!! I read all the text in your signature ... pure poetry !!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

And this Salma´s pic!!! maaan awesome !!! so nice movement ...  :shocked: :bonk:

Thanks for your comment !!

Regards

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Holy Frijoles...


Those are not frijoles !!! are melons !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

CK Slingshots said:


> I want one! LOL!


Catty or Salma ??? which one ??? (stupid question I know, but I had to ask ) LOL ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Y+shooter said:


> Superb! Top notch craftsmanship


Thanks a lot my friend !!

Best Regards !

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> I do slightly different things when I think of Selma, but this slingshot is also very good product


HAHAHAHA ... you are right ... I´m the crazy one here !!! thanks for your comment man !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Sharker said:


> Shes beauty indeed


Thanks !!! and so mucho comfortable !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Another great work of art.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd

big hug for you !!

Regards ..

JOS


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Both are beautiful!


----------

